# Velodyne subs?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I am still relatively new to the playing field of speakers and brands. I have had not much exposure to many brands of speaker yet.

But my main question here is Velodyne a good sub company to build my home theater subs with?

And a second question is, for around the same prices who else would be good to consider?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Velodyne makes some great subs and are one of the most highly regarded in the business. 

Great performance can be had from SVS for less money than velodyne and are the performance bang for the buck leaders. Click on their banner at the top of this page to go to their site.

I can't really think of any other sub manufacturers that I would unconditionally recommend after those two.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I would add HSU to that list, and actually, there's a killer deal on a HSU designed subwoofer at Part's Express. These are new to the market and I haven't seen any reviews, but if it's good enough for HSU to put their name on, you can pretty much be guaranteed that it's a great sub, and that's a killer price (10" for $159 plus shipping, probably another $40).


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

how much THD should a good sub have?

Velodyne only lists its THD on 9 product/product lines, and most are under 5% it says.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> how much THD should a good sub have?
> 
> Velodyne only lists its THD on 9 product/product lines, and most are under 5% it says.


That's a can of worms I don't know if you want to open :bigsmile: You'll find a lot of opinions when it comes to statistics but the truth is (especially with subwoofers) there are so many variables that a spec like that is unreliable. There is no consistent method for measuring subwoofer distortion such that specs between companies would be of any meaning. Even if there were specs like that, things change rapidly when things get loud or deep.

One reason Velodyne can claim low distortion is their servo design. It's basically a real time motion feedback system which tells the amp how to respond to correct any motion of the woofer which is not in line with the signal. The system has as may proponents as opponents. 

Best advice, narrow down a couple of reputable subs that fit your budget and listen to them. If you can, take them home to try in your system. SVS has a money back guarantee if you don't like their subs, and most retailers have a 30 satisfaction guarentee of some sort. If listening isn't an option, your next best bet is websites like this to find people who have experience. IMO this is better than a list of stats any day.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

idk, im afraid to branch out of my sub. It truely is the best sub i have heard for deepness, it has extremely clear, crisp deep bass...

but the problem is it, can't go very loud, thats the only problem i have with my sub.

it cant keep up with the rest of my speakers in terms of SPL, but truely has wonderful quality...

Im surprised that it sounds so good at being at 100$ when i got it. brand new of course. Cuz also, its not that reputable of a brand name either. KLH, they're not known for premium speakers, but this sure as hell sounds great to my ears.

*edit* hmmm, i re-read the forum rules...had to change a word, might be considered cursing


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Well you could always buy a bunch more of them :bigsmile:

What models of Velo's were you looking at?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, something out of my price range...thats for sure, but the Digital Drive Series


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd say so! $3,000 for a single 12?! Wow. Check out SVS. Their top of the line sub is almost half the price and probably double the performance. It doesn't have room correction software (yet) but that can be solved pretty easily.

If that's still expensive you can always keep an eye on Audiogon or Craigslist for used subs. Eugovector's recommendation sounds worth checking into.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, the Digital Drive 1812 seems pretty sick, wish i could have a couple 

but all i need is like 1/4 of it


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Well, I would add HSU to that list, and actually, there's a killer deal on a HSU designed subwoofer at Part's Express. These are new to the market and I haven't seen any reviews, but if it's good enough for HSU to put their name on, you can pretty much be guaranteed that it's a great sub, and that's a killer price (10" for $159 plus shipping, probably another $40).


Do you have a link to this sub?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Velo 1812 http://www.audioholics.com/news/trade-show-coverage/2004-cedia-expo/velodyne-digital-drive-subs










I think for the money you could easily do better then that bad boy... With better performance and better SQ, I think the JL Audio subs are where its at if you have an endlessly open wallet.
Check out the Gotham
http://home.jlaudio.com/products_subs.php?prod_id=370









Seeing as I don't care to part with my money that much - I chose DIY instead


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

ACGREEN said:


> Do you have a link to this sub?


Searching "hsu" at parts express turns up these subs, but it looks like the promotion has not only ended, but they have discontinued the models that were available in favor of two new, lower priced models. That's too bad, there's no 12" currently offered. I wonder what went wrong?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

How about some info on your room size and other related equipment, and budget for a sub.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

As of now...i have put a suspend on my dreams of subs. My apartment complex can barely handle my current sub, which was only a 100$, and people around the area swear the bass is coming from those "loud car subs". 

So thats enough for me atm.


----------



## slyv12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the impact 12" any good?


----------



## cwall99 (Oct 15, 2008)

slyv12 said:


> Is the impact 12" any good?


Count me in on that, too. I'm looking at a good deal on an Impact-12, but can't find any reviews anywhere.


----------



## SkaBooM (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, Ok, so I just came across this thread and I don't know how old it is but I thought I would shoot out a few words about the velodyne 12 impact, I have one and its a mad tight sub, its easy to blend with JBL es80 series towers...
I paid $450 Canadian and I feel that it is living up to the cost.:T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site, SkaBooM! I've never owned any Velo subs, but I've heard a few. Yeah, this thread was last posted in the end of February... No worries, though!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Velodyne make some great subs but I cant help but feel that they are being left behind when it comes to some of the newer subs that are hitting the street, the DD series are nice but IMO are in need of an update...the Digital Drive DSP/EQ is quite basic when you also look at the SVS AS EQ1 or even the Antimode, which are all automated and work in the time domain and not just the normal amplitude filters that Velodyne are using...

come on Velodyne give us some more newer technology! :whistling:


----------



## bigred7078 (Dec 12, 2009)

recruit said:


> Velodyne make some great subs but I cant help but feel that they are being left behind when it comes to some of the newer subs that are hitting the street, the DD series are nice but IMO are in need of an update...the Digital Drive DSP/EQ is quite basic when you also look at the SVS AS EQ1 or even the Antimode, which are all automated and work in the time domain and not just the normal amplitude filters that Velodyne are using...
> 
> come on Velodyne give us some more newer technology! :whistling:


i talked to a velodyne rep yesterday and i expressed to him the same things you said. He mentioned that an updated DD line would be coming out pretty soon in 2010. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bigred7078 said:


> i talked to a velodyne rep yesterday and i expressed to him the same things you said. He mentioned that an updated DD line would be coming out pretty soon in 2010. :T


That is good news steve, as I do feel they certainly need a new flagship product!


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Velodyine is an excelelnt company with a great reputation specifically in sub-woofers. I own one of their older units myself and am very happy with it. Another spot you might look is SVS.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

JerryLove said:


> Velodyine is an excelelnt company with a great reputation specifically in sub-woofers. I own one of their older units myself and am very happy with it. Another spot you might look is SVS.


For sure Jerry :T SVS have really come up trumps in the last few years though and seem to be getting bigger and bigger of late with some excellent products and technology!


----------

